# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  New HUGE 3D Printer from German RepRap

## Eddie

Just announced today, German RepRap will be unveiling a new large build volume 3D printer at this year's EuroMold faire on November 25th (2014).  It will feature a large 1000 x 800 x 600 mm build envelope and include multiple extruders.  Very little else about this new 3D printer has been announced.  The price will be announced at EuroMold, as will the name, which has yet to be decided.  Read more at:  http://3dprint.com/14818/german-reprap-3d-printer/

----------


## Luchador

That would explain from were the models I saw on my last visit are come from

IMG_8046.jpg
br
Thomas

----------


## Dontknow

Wil it work??? Or just another Fancy videos??? Good Luck to the customer.

----------


## Luchador

He is working well in already a lot industial companies world wide ( like india / China / a few in Europe ...)

Brand new Now is at the Mom the X500 were I hope to see soon.

br
Thomas

----------


## mikahawkins

Hello there,
I wonder if he will explained these softwares in detail, or I guess I am late here. Anyways I heard a lot about him working well with various companies arounf the world. Well good luck to him!

----------

